# EVGA Batman: Arkham City Cards



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 29, 2011)

EVGA Outs GeForce GTX 580 Batman: Arkham City Graphics Card | Maximum-Tech
EVGA | Articles | Get Batman Arkham City Free

*www.maximum-tech.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/EVGA-GTX-580-Batman-Arkham-City-Graphics-Card-1.jpg
*www.maximum-tech.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/EVGA-GTX-580-Batman-Arkham-City-Graphics-Card-2.jpg


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2011)

Is it just the sticker or something else too ?


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2011)

Prolly just the sticker. Just like Ra.One.


----------



## Skud (Oct 29, 2011)

Just a sticker?! And once in the case no one going to see it.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 29, 2011)

Man this one looks 100% cooler than the Ra-one card. Its factory overclocked imo because the box says superclocked.


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

> We just confirmed that the buyers of this card will be eligible for a free copy of the Batman: Arkham City game when it releases. Visit this page for more information.


Not just the sticker.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 29, 2011)

This card ain't just a chamak chalo


----------



## Skud (Oct 29, 2011)

Krow said:


> Not just the sticker.




Apart from the game, I think if the heatsink cover was modeled to batman's outfit it would have been a real collector's item. The card looks bland.


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

Hahaha, that is a good idea. Maybe you should join the packaging/designing team in one of these tech firms.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 29, 2011)

*@ skud*

Evga cards are not known to show off fancy coolers. Their simple design does the job.

But yeah it would have been even cooler if they would have done something like you said.


----------



## Skud (Oct 29, 2011)

Tell me what will be the difference between this card and a MSI card with same specs and free Batman game?


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 29, 2011)

Hmmm.. nice design.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, now its EVGA coming around for the very first time (AFAIK).


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 30, 2011)

All these gimmick cards for the classy gamer.......I wait for the day when I see a Prada branded GeForce graphics card - I bet some people would be running to buy that one 

Here's some examples:
KFA2 GeForce GTX 550 Ti White Preview | bit-tech.net
(White PCB edition, gtx 460 also available)

Great Value from Sapphire: Radeon HD 6870 Dirt 3 Edition and Radeon HD 6850 Vapor-X Graphics Cards - X-bit labs

What do you guys say? Want Armani, Prada and Gucci on your graphics cards?


----------



## slashragnarok (Oct 30, 2011)

Batarang shaped heatsink fins would have been cool.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 31, 2011)

i just wish EVGA was widely available here


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 31, 2011)

they need to launch their flagship cards and boards(A1/AR etc with 10 years warranty) at decent prices here. only the T1/TR etc 2yr warranty packs are available.


----------



## xynidexxx (Nov 2, 2011)

Lol...nope..EVGA had crysis 2 maximum edition cards which actually came with crysis 2 hard copy game and a cool evga tee(maybe this one does come with a digital copy of arkhum city but india won't get any).I just purchased the asus gtx560ti TOP DCII from states which comes with a free BATMAN:ARKHUM CITY DIGITAL VERSION


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 2, 2011)

I have the crysis 2 edition card bro...mine is A1. The Crysis 2 version you get here doesnt have 10yr/lifetime warranty...so its not A1/AR. all the other cards sold here are KR,ET etc.

the last extension only denotes warranty period...look at the permalink here for details I posted for you guys

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/148200-graphics-card-purchase-help.html#post1518444

since warranty will be handled by tirupati here, you only get 2 years warranty.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 2, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I have the crysis 2 edition card bro...mine is A1. The Crysis 2 version you get here doesnt have 10yr/lifetime warranty...so its not A1/AR. all the other cards sold here are KR,ET etc.
> 
> the last extension only denotes warranty period...look at the permalink here for details I posted for you guys
> 
> ...



The bolder part is the main problem. They eat up 8 years of warranty & we do not get any discounts for that at all. Cost include production cost + average cost to rma/replace it during the time period. Evga is doing a great job in usa/canada/europe region, but as usual, south-east asia is neglected.


----------



## xynidexxx (Nov 3, 2011)

Hmm, that was the sole reason i went for ASUS 560ti instead of EVGA 560ti...EVGA is a great manufacturer(infact, best in north america) but for those double lifetime warranties to reach asia, is a dream


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 3, 2011)

You still dont get A1/2/3/4/R cards here. K1 is two years warranty if purchased after 1/1/1 and ET/ER/T1/TR is also 2 years warranty.

I believe if you register the Maximum graphics 560 Ti cards, you should be getting 10 years warranty directly from EVGA Europe. BUT AFAIK shipping is AT YOUR OWN EXPENSE both ways.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 3, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I believe if you register the Maximum graphics 560 Ti cards, you should be getting 10 years warranty directly from EVGA Europe. BUT AFAIK shipping is AT YOUR OWN EXPENSE both ways.



Yes it is. So, it have no practical profit. As for the time being we should avoid eVga in the hope that someday they will extend their direct service to India.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2011)

the card looks cool...I hope the game copy is also bundled with it


----------



## Krow (Nov 4, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> the card looks cool...I hope the game copy is also bundled with it


Did you read previous posts in the thread? Buyers will get a free copy of the game whenever it releases.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2011)

Krow said:


> Did you read previous posts in the thread? Buyers will get a free copy of the game whenever it releases.



 my bad...


----------



## xynidexxx (Nov 4, 2011)

Nope...this is only a ARKHUM CITY themed card ...EVGA is not giving the actual game


EVGA | Intelligent Innovation   

Open the above evga link, it says *GAME NOT INCLUDED on the right corner


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 4, 2011)

The game is free for all GTX 560 or higher cards, EVGA or not, from participating retailers, purchased after a set date.

Get Batman Arkham City Free With The Purchase Of Any Qualifying NVIDIA GeForce Graphics Card - GeForce


----------



## xynidexxx (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, the game indeed is free but as said above it isn't included with this specific gtx 580 which is quite evident from the EVGA microsite






PS:Indian versions of the gtx 560ti and above are offering BATMAN:ARKHUM CITY for free?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 5, 2011)

no.

that batman edition is valid for Arkham City. Just make sure you buy it from a participating retailer, which means online shopping from outside this country.


----------



## xynidexxx (Nov 6, 2011)

I guess now that nvidia has partnered up with game developers like EA and EIDOS...not to forget "the way its meant to be played" thingy on many titles.

I got my asus 560ti from states and yeah it is shipped with a free copy of the game(10 more days until i finally get it)...Sadly, india don't get this after we pay fat moolahs for a gpu


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 11, 2011)

xynidexxx said:


> I guess now that nvidia has partnered up with game developers like EA and EIDOS...not to forget "the way its meant to be played" thingy on many titles.
> 
> I got my asus 560ti from states and yeah it is shipped with a free copy of the game(10 more days until i finally get it)...Sadly, india don't get this after we pay fat moolahs for a gpu



Actually yes, this is really sad - the bundle versions cost quite a bit more in India whereas game bundles are actually considered standard in a lot of foreign countries.

I remember many years ago I had a GeForce card purchased from Taiwan and it came with three free games, AquaMark and a subscription to Lineage II, which was one of the most popular MMORPGs out at that time. The same card in India did not have any of these bonuses.

Even more recently, I remember a Sparkle GeForce card that was supposed to come with a voucher for downloading StarCraft II, and even Pakistani gamers got this voucher. I never recalled any Indian site talking about it though (or even forum threads).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 11, 2011)

The bundled versions cost a bit more here because the games themselves are much cheaper than in other countries.


----------

